# UPDATE!!!**Gender guesses please 11w 4d!



## CharCharxxx

Any ideas on gender ladies? This is my sister's scan &#128522; Xx


----------



## ikaria

:pink:


----------



## bicornbump

That is such a cute scan! This is just a total guess, but I'll say a little girl :)


----------



## Jbree

Girl x


----------



## HAKing

Just a guess, but I would say girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Girl :pink:


----------



## Daisy29

Boy?


----------



## Lucy3

Pink bundle!


----------



## mummy2_1

Pink


----------



## CharCharxxx

Thanks ladies are the pink guesses based on the nub? I think it looks quite straight doesn't it. With my two boys their nubs were at an angle whereas my little girl was relatively straight like this one! This one also looks a bit like a fork doesn't it? X


----------



## ikaria

I based my guess on the skull. It looks nice and rounded to me.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Same here :)


----------



## CharCharxxx

Thanks ladies, I'm thinking girlie too &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## darcie

I think girl x


----------



## darcie

I think its a bit early for nub theory


----------



## CharCharxxx

Bump! She finds out next week!! Any other guesses?! Xx


----------



## Wish85

Girl


----------



## SummerMother

I believe girl as well


----------



## Wish85

I originally guessed girl but now I'm not so sure. I'm leaning more boy..ahhh I don't know? Maybe I'll just retract my guess altogether and wait for the update LOL


----------



## mum22ttc#3

11 weeks is really early for nub guesses, most won't start rising until the 12th week so will look pretty girlish up until then. Either way I can't really see much in the way of a nub as it looks pretty blurred to me :)


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think girl but as it was early things could change in terms of angle etc :)


----------



## CharCharxxx

Absolute shocker it's a boy!!! I was so convinced she was having a girl aswel! I can't wait &#55357;&#56842; Thanks for all your guesses ladies xx


----------



## Wish85

Wish85 said:


> I originally guessed girl but now I'm not so sure. I'm leaning more boy..ahhh I don't know? Maybe I'll just retract my guess altogether and wait for the update LOL

Well I was kinda right lol


----------



## CharCharxxx

Wish85 said:


> Wish85 said:
> 
> 
> I originally guessed girl but now I'm not so sure. I'm leaning more boy..ahhh I don't know? Maybe I'll just retract my guess altogether and wait for the update LOL
> 
> Well I was kinda right lolClick to expand...

Haha yeah you were lol x


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Aw congrats. I am not shocked to be honest as most nubs look female at 11-12 weeks.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

